
New Apple Developer Forums - ksec
https://developer.apple.com/forums/
======
erikrothoff
Really vague post. What is the message/commentary here?

------
ksec
I think the old Apple developers forum ( and iTunes ) were built with
WebObject, I wonder what stack they have now.

Apple Music (Web) seems to be using Ruby Rails.

------
MintelIE
Is this going to be like the normal Apple forums where no Apple employees ever
appear except to poo-poo widespread issues?

That always bothered me.

------
corentin88
Is this new?

~~~
vulcan01
I think the layout / UI is new.

